# Looking for add'l info on Multinodular Goiter in young woman



## pmw148 (Jan 26, 2017)

My daughter is 27 and just received results from a thyroid ultrasound. It shows 2 small (5x5mm) complex nodules in the mid and inferior aspect of right lobe. Shows no worrisome sonographic features. Echotexture-normal, echogenicity-normal, vascularity-normal. Slight increase in size compared to ultrasound from 5/2014. (her dr noted a slightly enlarged thyroid a few years ago so she had the ultrasound done) Repeat ultrasound in 6 months. Does this sound reasonable? Her internist didn't really tell her much and as her mom I'm worrying


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's very reasonable. They don't get too worked up about nodules that aren't larger than 1cm. Especially if they are part cystic. That means there's fluid in the nodule and the fluid levels change over time.

If either gets larger than 1cm, ask about a FNA/biopsy.

For now, keep an eye on her thyroid function lab results. The best way to treat cystic nodules is to make sure her TSH is suppressed and her free t4 and free t3 are at least 50% of the range.

????


----------

